# Essen bei Mc Donalds



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

Autofahren macht Spaß. Essen macht Spaß. Am meisten Spaß macht Essen im Auto.
Deswegen besitze ich diese erhöhte Affinität zu Drive-in-Schaltern,
speziell in meinem Lieblings-Fast-Food-Restaurant.
Das Vergnügen an der Self-Service-Version des Essens auf Rädern wird
allerdings erheblich durch die Qualität der Gegensprechanlage gemindert.
Ich bin der Überzeugung, daß sie ihren Namen deshalb bekommen hat,
weil sie völlig gegen das Sprechen ausgelegt ist.
"Hiere Bechelun hippe," knarzt es mir aus dem Lautsprecher entgegen
der übrigens ein lebender Beweis für die Haltbarkeit von Vorkriegsware ist.
Heiliger McDonald ! Investment wäre hier angebracht. Als erfahrener
Drive-In'er weiß ich allerdings, daß der Herr am anderen Ende des
Dosentelefons sich gerade nach meiner Bestellung erkundigt hat. Ich
eröffne das Spiel klassisch mit einer Gegenfrage: "Haben Sie etwas vom Huhn ?"
Aus der Gegensprechanlage tönt ein schwer verständliches Wort, daß>
allerdings eindeutig mit "...icken" endet. Deshalb antworte ich:
"Gute Idee, junger Freund, aber zunächst möchte ich etwas essen."
Etwas lauter tönt es zurück! " TSCHIKKEN !"
"Ach so, Sie meinen Chicken. Nö, lieber doch nicht. Haben Sie
vielleicht Presskuh mit Tomatentunke in Röstbrötchen ?"
"Hamburger ?", fragt mein unsichtbarer Gegenüber zurück.
Wahrheitsgemäß erwidere ich:
"Nein, ich bin Einheimischer. Aber wieso ist das so wichtig für meine Bestellung ?"
"WOLLEN SIE EINEN H-A-M-B-U-R-G-E-R !?"
"Jetzt beruhigen Sie sich mal. Ja ich nehme einen."
"Schieß"
Stimmt, hatte ich nach der letzten Mahlzeit hier. Mittlerweile ist
meine Darmflora allerdings wieder wohlauf, so daß ich denke, ich
kann es erneut riskieren."
"OB SIE KÄÄSE ZUM HAMBURGER MÖCHTEN!?"
"Netter Vorschlag. Ja, ich glaube ich nehme einen mittelalten
Pyrenäen-Bergkäse, nicht zu dick geschnitten, von einer Seite leicht angeröstet."
Ob die nächste verknarzte Meldung aus dem Lautsprecher nun "Aber
sicher doch" oder "Du *PIEP* " lautet, kann ich nicht exakt heraus hören.
Deutlich verstehe ich hingegen: "was dazu ?".
"Doch ja. Ich hätte gerne diese gesalzenen frittierten
Kartoffelstäbchen."
"Also Pommes ?"
"Von mir aus auch die."
"Groß, mittel, klein ?"
"Gemischt. Und zwar genau zu einem Drittel große, mittlere undkleine."
"WOLLEN SIE MICH EIGENTLICH VERARSCHEN ??!?" Diese, wiederum sehr
laut formulierte, Frage verstehe ich klar und deutlich. Sie verlangt
eine ehrliche Antwort:
"Falls das Bedingung ist, hier etwas zu essen zu kriegen: Ja. Also,
machen wir weiter?"
"Gut, gut. Etwas zu den Pommes?"
"Ein schönes Entrecote, blutig, und ein Glas 1997er Chianti."
"ICH KOMM' DIR GLEICH RAUS UND GEB' DIR BLUTIG !!!"
"Machen Sie das, aber verschlabbern Sie den Chianti dabei nicht."
"SCHLUß JETZT ! Schalter zwei. Sechseurofünfundvierzig."
Schon vorbei. Gerade wo es anfängt lustig zu werden. Aber ich habe
nochein Ass im Ärmel. Ich zahle mit einem 200-Euro-Schein: "Tut mir
leid, aber ich hab's nicht größer."
*PIEP* freundlich werde ich ausgekontert: "Kein Problem," und mit
kaltem Blick ausbezahlt, klappert mein Wechselgeld auf dem Stahltresen.
Doch nicht mit mir! Ich will den totalen Triumph:
"Kann ich ne Quittung haben? Ist ein Geschäftsessen."


----------



## Muli (24 Apr. 2008)

Sehr unterhaltsam! Und wer kennt das nicht!


----------



## Shmi (27 Feb. 2009)

Genial  find ich zugleich sehr unterhaltsam und auch lustig..

Ich muss dich fragen ob du diese Erfahrung selbst gemacht hast? Oder war das aus einer anderen Quelle her?

Ich nehme an du warst es selbst..^^

Wirklich klasse^^


----------

